# Big Island VOG



## Mimi (Jul 1, 2008)

We are currently on the Big Island, in search of sun. We found some rays today at South Point. VOG is all around Kona. Check out the weather map:  http://www.weather.com/outlook/recr...from=36hr_maps&zoom=8&interactiveMapLayer=sat


----------



## charford (Jul 1, 2008)

We were in Waikoloa last week. Because of the trade winds etc, there was not so much VOG there, but there was certainly more in Kona. I found that that the VOG was very variable - it could change within a couple of hours. Some days were extremely clear, some days very voggy. Sending hope for trade winds.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 1, 2008)

ewwwww    We're head to Maui on Friday, then Kauai -- are they spared?


----------



## charford (Jul 1, 2008)

> We're head to Maui on Friday, then Kauai -- are they spared?
> July 1, 2008 05:53 AM



No, but the severity all depends on how the wind is blowing. 

A new vent opened up in March.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> ewwwww    We're head to Maui on Friday, then Kauai -- are they spared?



We were on the Big Island June 7-14 and we could only see the top of the crater where the observatories were only once the entire week.

We saw no VOG effect in Maui on June 14-21 and I doubt it reaches to Kauai, but I did not visit that island.

As a side note, you can buy VOG t-shirts now and impress your mainland friends as most people have no idea what VOG is.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 1, 2008)

We were in Waikoloa a couple weeks ago and had some clouds and some rain, but nothing that seemed like Vog. It Kona is bugging you, go north to the beaches north Mauna Kea turned out to be our most perfect. We gave it a 10. An awesome reef out there for snorkeling, smooth water (especially in the morning) and shade, which Hapnuna lacks.
Liz


----------



## tompalm (Jul 1, 2008)

The VOG in Kona, Maui, and Oahu depends if the wind is out of the south.  When the trade winds are blowing from the NE, you should not see any VOG in Maui or Oahu and very little will be seen in Kona.  The wind has been out of the south during the last couple days .


----------



## lynne (Jul 1, 2008)

We live on the east side of Hawaii on the Hamakua Coast.  There is no vog here and it is unusually dry, almost drought condition.


----------



## cigarboo (Jul 1, 2008)

> As a side note, you can buy VOG t-shirts now and impress your mainland friends as most people have no idea what VOG is.



Umm, I'm a mainlander and what the heck is VOG?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

cigarboo said:


> Umm, I'm a mainlander and what the heck is VOG?



Vog is a portmanteau (blended word) from the words "volcanic" and "smog," and a volcanic smog is formed when sulfur dioxide and other pollutants emitted by an erupting volcano mix with oxygen and moisture in the presence of sunlight. The term is most often applied to the island of Hawaii, where the Kīlauea volcano has been erupting continuously since 1983. Kilauea emits an estimated 2,000 tons of vog every day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vog


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Vog is a portmanteau (blended word) from the words "volcanic" and "smog," and a volcanic smog is formed when sulfur dioxide and other pollutants emitted by an erupting volcano mix with oxygen and moisture in the presence of sunlight. The term is most often applied to the island of Hawaii, where the Kīlauea volcano has been erupting continuously since 1983. Kilauea emits an estimated 2,000 tons of vog every day.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vog



"Smog" itself is a portmanteau, being a blend of "smoke" and "fog".


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 1, 2008)

Learned a new word -- thank you


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 1, 2008)

Got friends in Keau and they are VOG free.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 1, 2008)

We were on Maui for 2 weeks in April and the VOG would come rolling in over the mountains around noon.

Pretty bad a couple days, enough to make  your eyes water.  Worse than any smog I ever experienced in Los Angeles.

I think the Govmnt should fine the polluters.  Anyone have Pele's address?   

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 1, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> I think the Govmnt should fine the polluters.  Anyone have Pele's address?
> 
> Sterling



I believe her address is somewhere just outside of Volcano.  She's often seeing riding the flows.  You can serve her the papers if you like.  Don't think there will be too many other volunteers.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, "Pele" is a woman....a very angry woman!!!

In Hawaiian mythology, Pele, pronounced /pele/, (peh-leh, not pay-lay) is the goddess of fire, lightning, dance, volcanoes and violence. She is a daughter of Haumea and Kane Milohai, and her home is believed to be the fire pit, Halema'uma'u crater, at the summit caldera of Kīlauea, one of the Earth's most and continuously active volcanos; but her domain encompasses all volcanic activity on the Big Island of Hawai'i.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, a very angry Goddess of Fire! You better don't take any lava rock away from the Island of Hawaii or you will be doomed. Many years ago, people used to send back lava rocks or angel hair from the big Island to the Volcano National Park because it brought them so much bad luck. They even showed in a show case the letters they sent back with the lava rocks. I don't believe the show case is there anymore.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 2, 2008)

*Vog*

I was on Kauai last week, mostly Princeville and Lihue. No vog at all. Poipu was also very sunny one day. 

I am on BI now and was on the Kohala Coast this morning. The haze was there for hours and we finally left Mauna Kea Beach after waiting for a few hours. The east side was sunny all day today and there was no vog at all. It just stopped raining here in Puna.

The plume was high last night where the lava viewing area is. About 6:30 PM we were ordered to leave the area because the wind was blowing back toward the viewing area.  Due to the way the lava is flowing currrently, viewing is not as great as last year. We saw lots of lava last June.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 2, 2008)

Wishiwasatthebeach said:


> The haze was there for hours and we finally left Mauna Kea Beach after waiting for a few hours.



It is hard to feel bad for anyone spending a few hours at one of the world's nicest beaches. 

Did you have any problems parking there? We easily got in 3 weeks ago with no crowds.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Jul 2, 2008)

*Mauna Kea Beach*

Aloha Bill,
The hotel is partially opened. I saw people in beach chairs and towels as well as guys setting up umbrella. One of the workers told me one end is opened. Construction on the north end buildings. They blocked the driveway to the "regular" 30 space beach parkings. They opened part of the parking normally set aside for guests. There are now 40 public parking spaces. Yay. So the entrance will take you to the right side of the beach looking out to the ocean. Lots of people just stayed on that side. Being there in the past, we went to the shaded area near the restrooms.


----------

